# Linksys wps54g setup to IMac



## mike dea (Dec 18, 2005)

I just purchased an IMac G5 and I am trying to network my HP officejet d135 to it using a linksys print server wps54g Tried talking to Mac and Linksys both said they could not help anyone have any ideas


----------



## sch21c (Mar 19, 2006)

mike dea said:
			
		

> I just purchased an IMac G5 and I am trying to network my HP officejet d135 to it using a linksys print server wps54g Tried talking to Mac and Linksys both said they could not help anyone have any ideas



Having the same issue.  Mike, did you ever get this resolved?


----------



## mike dea (Mar 19, 2006)

Unfortenly not mac was running a rebate on new printers at the time so I ended up buying a new printer


----------



## gsahli (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry I wasn't around to help before...
Two issues going on at once here.

Driver - Only CUPS drivers can use OS X's built-in network printing protocols. (postscript printers don't need a driver, just a PPD) Of all the non-postscript manufacturers, only Brother is making CUPS drivers available at this time. (Apple included Gimp-Print drivers because they are CUPS drivers, but a limited number of printers are supported)

For the others, you need a third-party CUPS driver from these sources:
http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/
(The HP d135 is supported by hpijs and ESP ghostscript from linuxprinting.org)
http://www.printfab.net/
http://www.easysw.com/printpro/

Next - print server setup. Since the Windows setup software doesn't work on OS X, we need to find the setup details ourselves. Your print server probably supports a couple of protocols- LPD, maybe IPP, and HP Jetdirect (called TCP/IP raw in most manuals). LPD and IPP require that you enter the print server's queue name in Printer Setup. Find the Queue name in the manual. L1, P1 and lp are common queue names. I think (if you have the 2-port server) your queue names are P1 for parallel and L1 for the USB port.

Good luck.


----------



## jimc@nepc3.com (Apr 8, 2006)

Mike,

I was able to get the Linksys working. I set the communication protocol to ASCII on the Apple Talk tab of the Linksys print server configuration. Linksys has it defaulted to binary. Not sure if you tried this, if not it may help. I'm using a Brother HL5170DN printer.

Jim


----------



## JOSEPH CASTALDO (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Jim:
Read How You Got Your Brother Printer Talking Thru The Linksys Printer Server.  Just Wondering Where Do You Go On Your Mac To Re-configure Apple Talk From Binary To Ascii?  I'm New To Mac Computers.  Right Now I Have Apple & Linksys On A 3 Way Call And We Can't Get It Going.  Appreciate Your Input.


----------



## jimc@nepc3.com (May 2, 2006)

Hi Joseph,

The setting is in the Linksys Router configuration on the AppleTalk protocol page.

Good Luck. Regards,
Jim


----------

